# γιατρός επιλεγμένος και πληρωμένος από τον άρρωστο



## grtr

Καλημέρα! Πώς χαρακτιρίζεται ένας γιατρός του κρατικού νοσοκομίου (του ΙΚΑ), όχι ιδιωτικός λοιπόν, που διαλέγεται και πληρώνεται κιόλας (ναι, φιλοδώρηματα ακόμα και εκ των προτέρων) από τον άρρωστο για να τον φροντίσει ιδιαίτερα, με μεγαλύτερη από τη συνηθησμένη προσοχή. Επιλεγμένος; Πληρωμένος; Δε μου φαίνονται σωστά:

Σχέση μεταξύ ??? γιατρού και φιλοδωρημάτων.

Σχέση μεταξύ της μεθόδου τοκετού και του ??? γιατρού, καθώς και των φιλοδωρημάτων

Μήπως περνάει το "κρατικός γιατρός επιλεγμένος και πληρωμένος από τον ασθενή"; 
Καταλαβαίνεται με αυτήν την έκφραση το τι θέλω να πω;


----------



## Acestor

Τι θα έλεγες για:
γιατροί του δημοσίου με πρόσθετη αμοιβή από ασθενείς / με πρόσθετες αποδοχές από ασθενείς

Περιγράφεις κάποιον επίσημο θεσμό που δεν ισχύει εδώ, οπότε η περιγραφή γίνεται φλύαρη.


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!
Καλό είναι αλλά λείπει η ελεύθερη επιλογή από τους ασθένείς που είναι και σημαντική άποψη εδώ, ίσως και πιο σημαντική από το φιλοδώρημα (που βέβαια δεν είναι νόμιμα αλλά γίνεται και το ζητάνε κιόλας μερικοί γιατροί...) γιατί διαλέγεις ελεύθερα χωρίς και να πληρώσεις, σαν να έκανες συμβόλαιο, αυτά τα δυο στοιχεία είναι ανεξάρτητα ακόμα κι αν πολλές φορές πάνε μαζί.

Παντός το "του δημοσίου" δεν το σκέφτικα αλλά ακούγεται πολύ πιο ωραία από το "κρατικός".


----------



## Acestor

Αν δεν προβλέπεται επίσημα η πρόσθετη αμοιβή, είναι σωστό να το αναφέρεις;

γιατρός του δημοσίου που επιλέγεται από τον ασθενή (συχνά με ανεπίσημη πρόσθετη αμοιβή από τον ασθενή)

Πώς θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στο κείμενο;


----------



## grtr

Πρέπει να το αναφέρω αφού είναι θέμα της έρευνας, των στατιστικών. Όχι μόνο συχνά, αν και όχι απαραίτητα, αρκετά συνηθισμένα...

Οι προτάσεις είναι:

Σχέση μεταξύ _*τέτοιου *_γιατρού και φιλοδωρημάτων

Σχέση μεταξύ της μεθόδου τοκετού και του _*τέτοιου *_γιατρού, καθώς και των φιλοδωρημάτων

Τι λες για: (Είναι και τίτλοι και δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ μεγάλα.)

Σχέση μεταξύ γιατρού του δημοσίου που επιλέγεται από τον ασθενή (συνήθως με φιλοδώρημα) και φιλοδωρημάτων

Σχέση μεταξύ της μεθόδου τοκετού και του γιατρού του δημοσίου που επιλέγεται από τον ασθενή, καθώς και των φιλοδωρημάτων

Ή καλύτερα να πω διαφθορά;


----------



## Acestor

Τα φιλοδωρήματα αυτά τα λέμε «φακελάκι» στην Ελλάδα.
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση

Είναι βέβαια παντελώς παράνομα, ως κίνητρο διαφθοράς. 

Σχέση μεταξύ γιατρών του δημοσίου που επιλέγουν οι ασθενείς και φιλοδωρημάτων από τους ασθενείς

Σχέση μεταξύ της μεθόδου τοκετού και του γιατρού του δημοσίου που επιλέγουν οι ασθενείς, καθώς και των φιλοδωρημάτων από τους ασθενείς.

Και πώς μπορεί να ξέρει κανείς ποια είναι τα ποσά που μαζεύουν οι γιατροί με τα φιλοδωρήματα; Σάμπως τα δηλώνουν;


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ.

Όλοι ξέρουν τι γίνεται και μάλιστα χέρεις πόσο κοστίζει ας πούμε ένας τοκετός περίπου... Α, δεν τα δηλώνουν πουθενά...

Γνωρίζω το φακελάκι αλλά εδώ δεν ταιριάζει.


----------



## grtr

Τι λες για το "χρηματιζόμενος γιατρός"; Ή "δωροδοκούμενος", Πώς σου φαινονται; Σωστά είναι; Μα πάλι δε λένε για την επιλογή...


----------

